# Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen Comes to PC This January



## Simon (Sep 8, 2015)

January 15, $29.99



> As of January 2016, the epic fantasy action-RPG Dragon’s Dogma: Dark Arisen will be available on Windows PC for $29.99 / € 29.99 / ? 23.99, with full Steam platform support. Huzzah!
> 
> In case you missed it on console, Dragon’s Dogma: Dark Arisen is an awesome, inspired, sprawling fantasy game set in an open world, where players create their own unique character and supporting, AI-controlled characters known as Pawns, which can be “rented” and shared online by other players. Battle giant mythical beasts, master a variety of distinct vocations, and explore atmospheric dungeons to uncover endless items and loot.
> 
> The PC version will feature stunningly high-res graphics and improved fidelity, as well as support for both the Xbox 360 and Xbox One controllers, as well as a traditional keyboard and mouse control scheme.




Screenshots:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2015)

>PC 




Great news, the number 1 problem with dragons dogma is the technical issues, assuming the pc port isn't god awful, this will easily be the definitive version of the game.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2015)

Not a day 1 buy since that's a busy phase, but I'll get it eventually


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 8, 2015)

Literally the greatest news ever.

Everyone buy it.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 8, 2015)

Is this the game you can dress up like Guts in?

If so, I'll buy it.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 8, 2015)

It literally has Guts' and Griffith's armor sets and weapons in it.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Is this the game you can dress up like Guts in?
> 
> If so, I'll buy it.





Dragons Dogma is already the best dress up rpg, imagine it with mods


----------



## Naruto (Sep 8, 2015)

Let me know if you want me to merge this 

Tagged.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2015)

Well, MGS5 disappointed the hell of of me so Capcom had perfect timing announcing this. I'll finally be able to play one of the best action RPGs ever made on a framerate average above 15 fps.

And at 30 bucks. Capcom has been on a roll this generation, minus a few hiccups. Guess this is another in the group of projects Itsuno said was working on.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 8, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Let me know if you want me to merge this
> 
> Tagged.



If we merge it, it has to keep this title.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 8, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Let me know if you want me to merge this
> 
> Tagged.



We should merge it once the game comes out, I reckon. 

As for this announcement, it makes me hopeful we'll see a PS4/One remaster early next year as well.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 9, 2015)

I never thought I'd live to see the day Dragon's Dogma is announced for PC!

And the definitive version no less!

Day one buy!


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 9, 2015)

> Dear fellow Arisens -
> 
> Tons of folks asked whether the upcoming PC port will have a capped frame rate. With DDDA being an MT Framework-based game, you can rest assured it'll have the usual graphics options found in other Capcom PC titles.
> 
> ...



thank god, the framerate on ps3 is what made me stop playing the game.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2015)

no way


noway

 NO FUCKING WAY


NOFUCKINGWAY

OHMYFUCKINGGOD
THIS IS HAPEPNING

ISNT IT

OH MY GFCUAKLG)QT_913hy0138-29wHNP0RIJY
w49rhjrpihjwphy-q-093twg9prjpgw
jyw
pyj4-09y-0ti1
3=0jw
pjersd
pohj
y0iW09RHPJPW4J0JH0-JW4-PWNSDFBKLDFJNBJLKJG-
WJY
WEJSGJ
IER
PIW40JS
DGJ\
WI-0J
j-9J-9jyhpw4iyjpwjs
sdj-tw-0tyjw
yjpwyjw-jwyj
wywjp
yj-90wjwpoyjpowre
wjy
yjopjyw
ywj
wj
jp
jw
jpwo
w30x0-jxcpjh
shj
sdojdikpnbdfp
bj-90


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2015)

i am in fucking tears

so fucking bad right now

i'm crying osm uch


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2015)

Capcom

My lord and savior

You have heard my cries


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2015)

Tell me what to do, o powerful master, and it shall be done


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2015)

Seraphiel said:


> thank god, the framerate on ps3 is what made me stop playing the game.



Same here. Loved the gameplay and atmosphere but literally stopped in the hope of it getting ported to a better system.
Patience paid off.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 9, 2015)

The wind is pushing me 

The game is also MT frameworks, not sure on the technicalities, but its the same engine that Devil May Cry 4 is and you can play the games on a toaster.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 9, 2015)

Maybe now that I can play the game above the ps3's 15 fps it might grow on me 

Hope I can get the npcs to shut the fuck up, though.


----------



## Byrd (Sep 9, 2015)

kek... I can see this happening due to DDO

I still want DD2 tho..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 9, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> no way
> 
> 
> noway
> ...



Guess Capcom broke Krory.


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2015)

This makes up for me being disqualified from all RE.net events for Rev2 due to me using a character skin.


----------



## The World (Sep 9, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> The wind is pushing me
> 
> The game is also MT frameworks, not sure on the technicalities, but its the same engine that Devil May Cry 4 is and you can play the games on a toaster.



the remaster is a medicore port

same with RE remake 

capcom is the worst when porting to PC


----------



## Krory (Sep 9, 2015)

DMC4: SE is pretty awesome, so iunno what you're talking about. REmake had some framerate issues mostly due to how the original was made. And RE0 is including Wesker Mode.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2015)

The special edition PC port is slightly worse than the original PC port since the added effects increased the workload of processing power and it can no longer be run by literal toasters. In no way that makes it a mediocre port, it's still a smooth as it used to be if your computer hasn't been updated in the last 10 fucking years. It wasn't a Capcom port anyway, it was Access Games who handled it.

This port is being handled by part the original team, just like the original DMC4 and MTframework is a native PC engine, which is why Capcom already said the customization options would be similar to past games.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 10, 2015)

So the newest version of DMC4 actually looks better? That's seriously good to know.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 10, 2015)

I wish I could get excited over this, but I found the original game to be SO HARD. I mean I felt like I was leveling up and getting better equipment, but then I would walk a hundred feet from the road and something would come and kill my characters.

I think I'm just awful at the game.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 10, 2015)

Jesus I just saw the Assassin skills...

I mean,I wanted to make a Mystic Knight but that threw a wrench into my plans...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWf0Cf9YUJM[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 10, 2015)

They need to add a 6th skill slot to warriors else there is no reason to play them really.


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2015)

Ciupy said:


> Jesus I just saw the Assassin skills...
> 
> I mean,I wanted to make a Mystic Knight but that threw a wrench into my plans...
> 
> ...



Assassin is fun as shit, but Mystic Knight is OP. Magick Archer can be as well.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 10, 2015)

*Basic vocations
*
Fighter - basic sword and shield, solid starting class for anyone familiar with these types of games.

Strider - the class that best emphasizes Dragons Dogma's combat, designed for mobility and has a fast bow to hit flying enemies, best starting class as it has the most balanced stat growths.

Mage - basic mage stuff, focuses on healing and buffing magic, worst starting class if you want to be offensive in any way possible. Its a great class for your pawn, so you can find plenty of these in the rift.


*Advanced Vocations*

Warrior - for those that don't need a shield, only pick this class till after you are comfortable with how to play the game. Has the highest health stat growths along with high str growths.

Ranger - A bit slower then the Strider but has the highest DPS in the game, good class to go into after Strider, you literally become a gattling gun that shoots arrows.

Sorcerer - the evolution of the mage, this class focuses on the big spells that can change the direction of a fight, takes quite a bit of getting used to as spell casting takes a while but has the biggest impact on the battlefield


*Hybrid Vocations*
Assassin - the glass canon, high mobility with high damage but has piss poor health and defense growths, focuses on getting close and doing massive damage. Its the mixture of Strider and fighter, so many skills between them transfer.

Mystic Knight - the combination of mage + fighter, carries a huge shield and specializes in maces. They can buff themselves and have several spells that can shred enemies, if you take some time to set up and willing to let it rape your frames per second.

Mystic Archer - The most unique class in the game, its has a ton of unique spells like turning yourself on fire, launching a ball of light that illuminates a room(extremely useful when traveling at night or fighting undead), or launching a attack that ricochets off or walls and the ground. This is easily the strongest class in the right circumstances.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 10, 2015)

Jessica said:


> I wish I could get excited over this, but I found the original game to be SO HARD. I mean I felt like I was leveling up and getting better equipment, but then I would walk a hundred feet from the road and something would come and kill my characters.
> 
> I think I'm just awful at the game.



But... how?


----------



## The World (Sep 10, 2015)

i think she's just awful at games in general


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 10, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> But... how?



To be fair, Dragons Dogma can be very brutal till you beat the game. I mean near the beginning you have some very high level bandits that not even my level 200 Arisin with BBI gear can't one shot. There is also that drake near that early story quest.

Listen to your pawns don't stray from the roads.


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2015)

Dark Arisen could be pretty fucking intense at times (as in the Bitterblack Isle) but like Xia said also, yeah, when you're first starting with those bandits... unless you had some damn good pawns, they could wreck your shit. 

Oh. And Ogres.

Fuck Ogres.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 10, 2015)

store page is up:


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 10, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> To be fair, Dragons Dogma can be very brutal till you beat the game. I mean near the beginning you have some very high level bandits that not even my level 200 Arisin with BBI gear can't one shot. There is also that drake near that early story quest.
> 
> Listen to your pawns don't stray from the roads.



I'm not really good at video games, either, but I can probably count the number of times I've died from anything other than fall damage on both hands in the hundreds of hours I've played.

Most of them in BBI.

It's not really difficult at all if you've played video games.



Lara Croft said:


> Dark Arisen could be pretty fucking intense at times (as in the Bitterblack Isle) but like Xia said also, yeah, when you're first starting with those bandits... unless you had some damn good pawns, they could wreck your shit.
> 
> Oh. And Ogres.
> 
> Fuck Ogres.



I dunno fam.

Just gotta learn to build a good party first and use it to your advantage.


----------



## Krory (Sep 10, 2015)

>"I'm not really good at games."
>Plays the Souls series

Stfu and get out, Box.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 11, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> To be fair, Dragons Dogma can be very brutal till you beat the game. I mean near the beginning you have some very high level bandits that not even my level 200 Arisin with BBI gear can't one shot. There is also that drake near that early story quest.
> 
> *Listen to your pawns don't stray from the roads*.



Yeah,but how often do people REALLY listen to that advice in an open-world game?


----------



## Naruko (Sep 11, 2015)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,but how often do people REALLY listen to that advice in an open-world game?



Just about never.

(New Open-World Game)

What do?

/run towards dark shadowy area with screams coming from it, ground littered with the bones of ...everything. See level 100 bunny flit past you. Kiss arse goodbye cause HEY OPEN WORLD! THIS LOOKS NEAT!

Human psyche in action.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 12, 2015)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,but how often do people REALLY listen to that advice in an open-world game?



They will learn the hardway, take a detour and you are suddenly fighting a bunch of high level bandits or you run into a Chimera or a griffen wrecks your shit.

After you beat the game, you shouldn't have a problem with any area in the game except for certain everfall dungeons, UR dragon and BBI.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 27, 2015)

It's finally happening? Is this real life?

Hopefully January isn't a horrible time for me in any way. With it being on PC (my main gaming system), it will get a serious amount of time if I have it.

Also, it's probably to early to know this, but will we be able to transfer our characters to the PC version? Would love to still use my same character.


----------

